
WWDC 2016 Platforms State of the Union - locusm
https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2016/102/
======
locusm
If on Windows you can download or possibly use VLC to stream.

~~~
locusm
Copy/paste this into VLC Windows folk.

